# Little Plant. goes well ? or no ?



## szakal161 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello . I decited to grow little by my self cuzz I cannot get any weed in my area atm ;/
I did bought "Little Dwarf Automatic Femi"
in place where I did bought seed it say that it will take 60 days from seed to haverst.
plant have 14 days now and it is kinda small.
Im not using lamp or anything. when it will be bigger I wana plant it outside but for now it is cold at night and is raining ;/
any way how does it look ? it is not to small ?


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to MP....you only have a limited amount of time with Autos. Anything that stunts their growth/development will ultimately affect yield.   You also need to provide adequate light for it to thrive.  You might want to read through the stickies here.

Try this link to get started>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 24, 2014)

I notice that the container you have planted your plant in appears to be metal...that says to me that there are probably not any drainage holes.  Your soil also looks rather dense and heavy.

I would suggest that you do some reading on the basics of what marijuana needs to grow.  You are going to need better soil.  You are going to need a larger container with drainage.  You are going to need to provide suitable light of the correct type and spectrum.  You are going to need some kind of ventilation.  Unfortunately, there is much much more to growing marijuana than simply putting a seed in dirt and wait 60 days.

As a side note, the breeder's estimates are usually based on a grow space that is adequately lit and is dialed in.  Most strains take somewhat longer than the breeder estimates.

Tell us how much money you have to work with and the space you have available to set up a dedicated grow space and we will see if we can help you out with some basic stuff.


----------



## szakal161 (Aug 24, 2014)

How I did told before.
It is only temporary Im planing plant it outside in next few days ^^
contaner is plastic with holes in it ^^
Soil is made from . Trees Ashes 100% organic and clean ^^
some normaill soill and compost afcoure all naturall made by me ;P
Thats why some other stuff is growing there ;P I need to take them out every day;/
but when it will be outside it should be beter. the only proiblem is that it is raining all the time atm ;/
but does it look good for 14en day's old plant ? or do u guys see any problems with health of it ? ^^
thx


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 24, 2014)

It looks healthy enough at the moment. I wouldn't trust the time frame on it. They often will go longer than what is said. While it looks small for 14 days, it will quickly pick up and go when it gets under good light. If you have any florescent lights, put several of them together and place them within 30cm of the top of the plant and leave them over it and on 24hrs continuous until you can put it outside. This will help it get going.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 25, 2014)

Just because the soil is organic doesn't make it the right soil.  It looks dense and like it does not have good drainage properties.  You need to add something like perlite--marijuana needs to go through wet and dry periods and the soil needs to be light enough and have good enough drainage properties so that as the water drains through the soil can pull in O2 for the roots.  

Are you in the southern hemisphere or near the equator?


----------



## szakal161 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi there my plant is bigger now and I decided to plant it outside.
It should be some sunny days now around 21-23°C and around 11°C at night.
It is safe to plant it outside with thise temps?
Thx I will up new pic of it when I will finish work.


----------



## szakal161 (Sep 6, 2014)

hi Plant have 27 days now. I really did nothing to it cuzz I did not had time beacouse I'm working 12h/6d.
I'm just putting it outside at morning and get it back inside at night.




 I really want plant it outside but in next week will be a lot of rain and almost no sun ;/ and temps are bad.
but what u guys think ? cuzz I did not get response for my last post ;/


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 6, 2014)

what season is it where you live?


----------



## szakal161 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmm end of summer:/ and rainy session is starting:/


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2014)

I am thinking that planting outdoors during the rainy season is a good idea.  Marijuana needs to go through wet and dry periods.  Too much rain or humidity will cause mold, mildew, and/or bud rot.  However, even outdoors, you need to amend your soil--it will be more important outdoors than indoors to provide soil with good drainage as you cannot control the "waterings"


----------

